# Cable Question



## Dougme57 (Sep 4, 2013)

I just replaced my projector and am no longer using my 30' component cable. It is a high quality Dayton and my question is can i separate it and use them for sub cables?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

That's perfectly fine


----------



## Dougme57 (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

